# Holiday recommendations please



## tfbundy (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi all,

We are going away for 1 week in late march for our first ever holiday in Hymie.

We want to stay in the UK, and would welcome some recommendations as to where we could go to get a big WOW from our first trip.
We live in Devon, so (beautiful that it is) we want to go somewhere else. We were thinking maybe North wales or the Lake district? Scotland sounds great but may be a bit too far for just a 1 week trip.

Here are our tastes and prefrences.

We will ONLY wild camp
We love nature and stunning views
History and Castley things are of great interest
Beautiful walks and scenery are very high on the list

Any ideas guys n galls?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The only place in England I consider as stunning or even more stunning than Devon is the Lake District. March would be a good time as it will be one of the quiet months.

The best wild spots are in the less known lakes.

I can certainly recommend some good spots that meet your requirements if you decide on the lakes. PM me if you decide to go that way


----------



## philsil (Jul 24, 2007)

From sunny south Devon I love the NE coast and Wensleydale areas.
Turn right on M6 to Hawes, along to A1, up to warkworth, Craster, Alnwick and back via Hadrians Wall, especially Vinolanda


----------



## arturusuk (May 27, 2005)

My recommendation would be to go to go over the Severn bridge and into South Wales. You will find lots of castles and history and some great scenery and walking in the Brecon Beacons and Black Mountains.
I don't know what the prospects for wild camping are---but there are lots of out of the way places. On a less "wild" camping note Powys Council allow motorhomes to overnight in many of their carpaks on a one night basis.
The other thing is you would be doing the miles in your touring area and not just getting there abd back.
BrianM


----------



## tfbundy (Nov 7, 2010)

Thank you for the suggestions 

We have deceided on South Wales. We intend to visit the Brecon Beacons and the Pembrokeshire coastline. Can anybody recommend a few places to wild camp, either in towns or countryside? We dont mind quiet car parks.


Thanks


----------

